# Springfield XD sub compact 40 $399



## wado66 (Jan 21, 2013)

Just picked me one of these up at Palmetto State Armory.
The 9mm's are gone. If you want one at this sweet price better hurry.
Springfield Armory XD Essentials Package .40cal 3" SubCompact Essentials XD9802HC - Springfield Armory - Handguns - Firearms


----------



## wado66 (Jan 21, 2013)

Just went out of stock.


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

Just bought a 2nd hand XD40sc full kit, and 6 magazines (3-9 round and 3-12 round with grip extension) for $375. All mags are springfield's and everything is in excellent shape. The extra mags alone are worth $140 (retail) or more in today's reality. Basically paying $240 for a XD40sc.

I'm Happy Happy Happy

So now my XD40 4" Service has a little buddy with an equal bite.

Update:
Range report: Took it to the range Saturday, I now have a new favorite gun. The gun performed flawlessly, just what I expect from any XD, and is fun to shoot. Even with the shorter grip and sight radius, I took a 4" piece of paper out of the target at 7 yards.


----------

